# H: 1500pts CSM army W: Vostroyans! or Money



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi guys
I have a moderately badly painted Iron Warriors army which I am looking to give away for either Vostroyan Firstborn or money.

I have:


Heavily Converted Sorceror
Rhino
18 Marines
8 Beserkers
2 Spawn
5 Possessed
6 Raptors

I am willing to sell individually, and please post what you are looking for/have to offer!

Alasdair


----------

